# اتدرب تحت اييد اي من المهندسين بالمقابل الذي يريده



## khaled200p (1 فبراير 2015)

*انا شاب خريج كليه الحقوق مصر 
اريد المساعده من اهل الخبره والعلم من المهندسين المصريين

كل ما اريده هو المعرفه العامه اي ان اكون صنايعي كشكول زي ما بيقولو 
لاني المفروض ادير ورشه كبيره خلفا لوالدي وليس لدي الخبره الكافيه لذلك

يعني ازاي اعرف اقيس بالبوكليس او البيكو متر -ازاي اعرف نوع الخامه صلب ام زهر ام حديد
ازاي اواصف خراط او فرازجي او اواصف علي اي شغل عموما

مع العلم انا ممكن اخد اي كورست تساعدني علي ذلك 
او 
اتدرب تحت اييد اي من المهندسين بالمقابل الذي يريده بس يديني الخبره الكافيه
*


----------



## eng.mohamedali (29 يوليو 2015)

ممكن تتابعنى 
[email protected]

01142918990


----------



## على المهدى (7 أكتوبر 2015)

ممكن تحضر اى مهندس يشرف على عملك وتتعلم وتليفونى 01003372593


----------



## ahmedvay (24 ديسمبر 2015)

انا مدير ورشة فى السادس من اكتوبر واعمل فى الصيانة فى المصانع وصناعة قطع الغيار المطلوبة 
وادارة المشتريات والمخازن وطلب الخامات والعدد (البنط ودكر القلاووظ وغيرها من العدد) والرسم والافراد والتكسيح والصب وتعيين نوع الخامه المطلوبة ومعرفة اسعار الخامات وغير ذلك الكثير (الدرفلة والقطع والثقب والخراطة والتفريز واللحام والتجميع )
لمن يريد التعلم م احمد صبرى : 01016288925


----------



## sasa4m (20 فبراير 2016)

ربنا يوفقك اخي الكريم


----------

